# Big Giant Swords on Discovery



## GMforPowergamers (Jan 16, 2015)

Ok, I'm watching this new show in discovery channel. It's about this Irish guy, named mike, who may or may not be an insane role player. He so far seems to be fun, although I'm now a little worried if it is real. The basic idea is as simple as the name... He makes Big Giant Swords.

at one point he says "It's actual science, it's pseudo professionalism" 

He does have some cool idea of professionalism, "We don't make what we think they should want, we make what they ask for."

If anyone in the know takes a look (I assume someone here knows how to make a sword) and see if this is real or a joke...

here is a you tube link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_CDXtSJ0qo

one of the posters on youtube said "You have no fabrication skills at all. This show will not last long." but it was fun to watch (not so much informational as entertaining).


----------



## Dioltach (Jan 16, 2015)

Apparently he goes by the name of Michaelcthulhu. That says it all really...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2015)

Dioltach said:


> Michaelcthulhu.




Gesundheit!


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks like the same guy I've seen around Youtube, for a while, making things like ridiculously large Buster Swords. If it is then I would say what he is making are props, rather than swords. The stuff that I've seen, previously, involved cutting a pattern out of sheet steel stock, welding on bits, grinding, polishing, and painting. No tempering was involved and the "swords" were too massive, to ever be used for anything other than splitting lumber.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Jan 16, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Looks like the same guy I've seen around Youtube, for a while, making things like ridiculously large Buster Swords. If it is then I would say what he is making are props, rather than swords. The stuff that I've seen, previously, involved cutting a pattern out of sheet steel stock, welding on bits, grinding, polishing, and painting. No tempering was involved and the "swords" were too massive, to ever be used for anything other than splitting lumber.




yea he is making big toys, not real weapons


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Jan 20, 2015)

so the second one is on tonight, I wonder what he will make this time


----------



## Janx (Jan 20, 2015)

having caught a commercial with Mike talking about the show, he says he was making youtube videos, they got popular, so Discovery decided to make a show with him.


----------



## Rune (Jan 20, 2015)

Just going on the clip linked in the OP (which doesn't really show much of substance), it looks more like this guy is a machinist than a smith. Or, possibly, that he has combined the two. 

He makes pretty toys. Entirely impractical, but I don't think practicality is the point.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Jan 21, 2015)

Rune said:


> Just going on the clip linked in the OP (which doesn't really show much of substance), it looks more like this guy is a machinist than a smith. Or, possibly, that he has combined the two.
> 
> He makes pretty toys. Entirely impractical, but I don't think practicality is the point.




yea, he is a welder not a forger, he is making big toys not swords based on the way they were made back in midevil era.

last night he made a giant dragon shaped sword that shot fire out... and he didn't blow up. 

http://youtu.be/yr4e6TF3xnc?t=37m39s


----------



## Rune (Jan 21, 2015)

Not sure why he designed it so the tip of the sword dips into the flame. 

Other than that...pretty toy, entirely impractical. Might be best to take him out at range, though, if he actually ever showed up to a battle with that thing strapped on.


----------



## Dioltach (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not sure that thing could even be classified as a sword. It's more like a bardiche combined with a flamethrower.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Jan 21, 2015)

my roommate (a bit of a know it all) said the flame thrower was stupid he should have gotten a small propane tank for a portable hibachi and made it self contained... I don't think he realizes this is just a big dumb toy and not meant to fight a real fight...

having said that we did get a Draco Lich shout out, and these guys feel like D&D players...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 21, 2015)

Rune said:


> Not sure why he designed it so the tip of the sword dips into the flame.
> 
> Other than that...pretty toy, entirely impractical. Might be best to take him out at range, though, if he actually ever showed up to a battle with that thing strapped on.




Yup- even if they're impractical, unwieldy and not as well made as a battle-ready weapon, they still have mass and edges.


----------



## Rune (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd be more concerned with the fire, personally.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 21, 2015)

Rune said:


> Not sure why he designed it so the tip of the sword dips into the flame.
> 
> Other than that...pretty toy, entirely impractical. Might be best to take him out at range, though, if he actually ever showed up to a battle with that thing strapped on.




If I ever had to fight him he'd either kill me easily, because I'd be made helpless by Michael's Uncontrollable Hideous Laughter, or I'd poke him six or seven times with one of my rapiers (and that's just on his backswing).


----------



## Rune (Jan 21, 2015)

You'd have to close, first. Presumably, the flames would make that tricky. 

A good shot on the fuel line, though...followed by a flame-arrow (or just a lit torch). That oughta do it.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 21, 2015)

It's either an overly heavy and unwieldy short range flame thrower, or an overly heavy and unwieldy edged weapon. I don't see much difficulty.


----------



## Rune (Jan 21, 2015)

How long is your lunge with that rapier?


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 21, 2015)

Rune said:


> How long is your lunge with that rapier?




I don't know precisely, but surely in the neighbourhood of 4 feet at least. Now that I've seen it, it might be tough to close. The brief bit that I'd seen in commercials looked like a much shorter flame. If he were to wear that bloody barrel on his back, though, I bet i could convince him to fall over with a feint.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 22, 2015)

Bah, just throw a bucket of banana peels and eels at his feet, and finish him at your leisure.  Or just laugh.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 22, 2015)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bah, just throw a bucket of banana peels and eels at his feet, and finish him at your leisure.  Or just laugh.




Well there would certainly be laughing involved but more likely when he suffers flashback on the flame, or the hose he used melts.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Jan 28, 2015)

OK, so 3rd one is up, and 2 more swords. My D&D game was called due to blizzard, so I got to watch the first airing. It was funny and weird, and I love the opening sword but was a little meh about the whale one. I really like the team jokeing around, but the blacksmith is by far the most professional of them. She is also the most interesting, and most trained. 

The fact that my first thought was to use ocean water, and Mike took it as his 3rd try, and even then with someone else suggesting it makes me wonder...


----------



## Herschel (Feb 2, 2015)

I tried to watch it, I wanted to like it, but it was just complete buffoonery by a guy with the charisma of a spiked-chain enema.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Feb 3, 2015)

Herschel said:


> I tried to watch it, I wanted to like it, but it was just complete buffoonery by a guy with the charisma of a spiked-chain enema.




Ouch... it did seem a bit crazy, but I thought the main guy Mike has some charisma...


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 3, 2015)

GMforPowergamers said:


> Ouch... it did seem a bit crazy, but I thought the main guy Mike has some charisma...




Well he's got something, for sure. Perhaps rabies.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Feb 5, 2015)

Another week, and a new episode. This week we get peeing on a sword, and a quest giver '!' nothing great but a nice waste of time...


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Feb 15, 2015)

This week was a little scary when he built a bomb... At first it was just fo e fun but he blew up a target hit by a tribusha with it.

On to the sword, it was 3 swords in one he called a Cerbus Blade. It was awesome and I might use it in a d and d game someday.


----------



## Grand DM (Feb 18, 2015)

Monkey Grip feat required.


----------



## Janx (Feb 18, 2015)

GMforPowergamers said:


> This week was a little scary when he built a bomb... At first it was just fo e fun but he blew up a target hit by a tribusha with it.
> 
> On to the sword, it was 3 swords in one he called a Cerbus Blade. It was awesome and I might use it in a d and d game someday.




do you mean Trebuchet and Cerberus the 3 headed dog of greek legend?


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Feb 18, 2015)

Janx said:


> do you mean Trebuchet and Cerberus the 3 headed dog of greek legend?




why yes I did...


----------



## Janx (Feb 19, 2015)

GMforPowergamers said:


> why yes I did...




blame the typo monster.  Now I get it.  Cool.


----------

